# Mehr Titan in Eiskrone ohne Ruf



## Carso1987 (31. August 2009)

Habe gelesen dass man ne ganze Ecke mehr Titanerz in Eiskrone farmen kann, wenn man noch keinen Ruf bei irgendeiner Fraktion dort hat.

Hat das irgendwas mit dem phasing zu tun, und wenn ja wo genau muss ich da farmen gehen?

LG


----------



## hawayboy (31. August 2009)

ob phasing oder nicht 
Die Erzvorkommen sind so verteilt, das man diese in jeder phase gleich sieht.
mir ist es so schonöfter passiert, das ich ein erz abbauen wollte, aber jemand in einer anderen phase schneller war. dan bin ich zum nächsten geflogen, der auserhalb jedes phasing bereiches war und auf einmal erschien in der luft neben mir derjendige, der das erz zuvor abgebaut hatte.

Phasen spielen also keine wirkliche rolle bei der auswahl.
unterschiede finden sich höchstens darin wie belebt die bereiche sind.
wen mehr gegnerische npcs dort sind tut man sich schwerer mit abbauen, und braucht folglich länger.


----------



## Carso1987 (31. August 2009)

Aber was is dann mit solchen aussagen gemeint:



> Titan kann man wirklich nur Farmen wenn man schlau ist,soll jetzt nicht heißen ihr seit alle blöd ich habs auch vergessen,sobald du ruf bei der Schwarzenklinge bzw. Argentumturnier hast kannst du nichtmehr wirklich Titan farmen,hast du keinen Ruf da kannst du in ganz Eiskrone Titan bis zum umfallen farmen,da das Gebiet Eiskrone in Phasen aufgeteilt ist.Kein Ruf = Titan



Quelle: [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wow-forum.com%2Fde%2F38154-titan-farmen-2.html"]http://www.wow-forum.com/de/38154-titan-farmen-2.html[/URL]

habe sowas schon öfters gelesen...


----------



## Carso1987 (1. September 2009)

keiner ne idee dazu?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2009)

Der Spruch von dem Typen ist Blödsinn. Phasing beinhaltet Gebäude und NPC´s und hin und wieder auch den Spieler selbst, wenn man bestimmte Gruppenquest zusammen machen will, aber keine Erzvorkommen.


----------



## Carso1987 (3. September 2009)

schade ^^
aber danke für die antwort!


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2009)

Ja, ich kann auch nur bestätigen dass Kräuter und Erz vom Phasing nicht betroffen sind. Einen Unterschied würde es nur bei Spots machen die in einer Phase besser zugänglich sind als in einer anderen.

Der Typ hält sich für schlau und hat das in Wirklichkeit übersehen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

_Wenn du bei allen Nordend-Fraktionen auf hasserfüllt bist, findest du nur noch Titan, selbst in der Tundra ... Rhonin aus Dalaran schickt dir einmal pro Woche einen Bergbausack mit ca. 25 Stacks Titan und ungefähr 40-50 epischen Steinen ... Dein Mount fliegt dann 400% und du bekommst eine goldene Spitzhacke als Pet ... Aber psssst, sag das keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..._

Alles Humbug ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

